# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  some rare request--

## Sal Paradise

I was just wondering if anyone can find some old pics of-
1) Willie Johnson, he was on a few covers of York magazine many years ago and pictured in a few other mags.
2) Ron Love, I met him at the Arnold this year and heard he will be getting back into competing on the masters level. I don't know if there is any truth to that or not, but some older pics would be nice.


Thanks,
Sal

----------


## vector

ron love. This guy was famous for his delts.

----------


## mando

i've a trainin article on ron love , funny thing is he was (is ?) also a police officer like ronnie and his training routine was jus like rons.......exactly the same , another thing , if ron were to shave his head he even looks like ron .......... freaky !!!

----------

